# tubal reanastomosis



## LanaW (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to code this procedure?  (Tubal reversal)
Thanks!


----------



## ndhight (May 8, 2008)

I googled and a lot of sites say to code 58750 for the reversal. Here is one of the websites http://www.tubal-reversal.net/tubal_reversal_surgery_costs.htm
I know I would be uneasy about this and googling such thing, but at least if you have questions you can contact this office. There number is on their website.


----------

